# booster le processeur



## berami (22 Juillet 2010)

bonjour à tous,

J'ai un power PC G4, j'ai changé de processeur il fait 1.20 GHz , mais pour pouvoir utiliser un logiciel , il me faudrait atteindre minimum 1.25 GHz.

Peut-on booster le proc ?
Si c'est possible j'aimerais bien qu'on me dise comment procéder.


Merci à l'avance


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juillet 2010)

Quelle machine ?


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juillet 2010)

Si tu as mis une carte accélératrice ça doit être possible !


----------



## alaincha (23 Juillet 2010)

berami a dit:


> j'ai changé de processeur il fait 1.20 GHz



Bonjour,

Il faut des connaissances en électronique assez pointues pour changer le processeur d'un Power Mac.

Et j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de processeur G4 à 1.20 Ghz (c'est soit en dessous, soit précisément 1.25 Ghz, la fréquence que tu souhaites obtenir).

Je ne trouve non plus aucun logiciel nécessitant impérativement 1.25 Ghz.

J'ai sans doute mal cherché.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut des connaissances en électronique assez pointues pour changer le processeur d'un Power Mac.
> 
> ...



 

pour faire suite et appuyer ce que dit alaincha, ce n'est pas très clair.

C'est pas compliqué: il y a 3 fréquences de bus qui gèrent les g4: 100, 133 et 167 Mhz

Pour obtenir une fréquence finale de 1,20 Ghz, il faut un coeff multiplicateur de 12 pour un bus à 100 Mhz. Pas viable à long terme, trop élevé (hormis éventuellement une carte accélératrice, mais laquelle ???).
Et mathématiquement impossible à obtenir pour les 2 autres vitesses de bus.
Donc il y a de fortes chances que ce soit un proc à 1,2*5 *Ghz, donc pas de souci
Et pas de souci non plus pour overclocker un g4 1,25 @ 1,50 ou même plus

Tout ça pour dire qu'à priori ton logiciel devrait tourner sur ton ordi.


----------



## Invité (24 Juillet 2010)

Juste comme ça, j'ai un iBook avec un G4@1,2GHz (et je ne suis pas le seul  )


----------



## Pamoi (24 Juillet 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Juste comme ça, j'ai un iBook avec un G4@1,2GHz (et je ne suis pas le seul  )



Effectvement, au temps pour moi  (moi c'est surtout les emacs, et on n'utilise jamais la fréquence de 1,2 - bus à 133, coeff multiplicateur de 9)

(On fait comme si j'avais rien dit, hein ...  . je devais être fatigué, hier à 23h39 )


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Quelle machine ?



et oui quelle machine?


----------



## berami (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,
désolé d'avoir attendu pour répondre,
Et pour "Alaincha"
pourquoi faut-il des connaissances pointues!; j'ai juste acheté un proc et installé.
effectivement je viens de regarder le carton d'emballage (c'est pas possible je garde tout!)
il est écrit: de chez Giga designs
Motorola 1.25 GHZ  7455 processor
testé à 1.467 GHZ .... et non 1.20GHZ comme je disais, mais chose étonnante quand je vais aux infos genre à propos de ce mac il marque 1.20 et non 1.25 même chose avec les infos d'"onyx"

j'ai donc essayé d'installer des logiciels du genre After effects ,logic pro ,etc dans une mouture un peu plus performante , il y en a un qui n'a pas voulu s'installer : avec une fenêtre qui me disait "il vous faut 1.25 et vous n'avez que 1.20: d'où ma question est-il possible d'avoir plus qu'1.20
Qui m'a piqué la différence?
pour infos sur onyx: nom du processeur Power PC G4 (3.3) (Power PC 7450)
vitesse du proc 1.2
vitesse du bus 100 MHz
memoire 1.75GB
Voila c'est tout ce que je peux dire


----------

